# which spinning reel is best for wading in surf?



## Crusader

I am getting tired of taking apart and cleaning my reel after every trip to the surf...


----------



## SurfRunner

Van Staals...They were designed by surf fisherman for surf fisherman. I think the gears and such are totally enclosed because the way they fish in the northeast coastal surf requires them to dunk the reals often.....They are prolly the most expensive spinning reel out there though! But, you never have to worry about salt getting in it.


----------



## Crusader

Yep, i was researching this topic in internet and, apparently, VS150 (and VS100) is the only reel that was designed for dunking into saltwater. $700. Too bad I am married with kids... :-D


----------



## rundm

I just got one of the quantum cabo's specifically for fishing salt water. Not cheap at 200 bucks for the 3k but certainly not 700 either. Supposed to be made for salt water. By the way, I believe the Van Staal is also owned by Zebco if that means anything to you. What I have read is that the lower priced lines have benefited from the high end technololgy filtering down.


----------



## Quackerbox

I read a lot here and plenty of guys like the Penn Battle, either 2000 or 3000. Gander put them on sale via the innerwebs but the store on 290 matched the price of 79 bucks for the 3000 (69 for the 2000). Ive only made one trip with it and like it so far, wife liked it enough she ordered one. Mated mine with a 7' coastal falcon and spooled with 20lb power pro.

I may give it a go wading in the coming weeks. Be hard to leave my go to curado in the boat


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

When it comes to open face spinning reels, I think Penn is hard to beat. Simple, easy to clean, and stands up to heavy salt water use.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

Please look in this link:

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lists.html


----------



## L33Z71

Can't bear the Penn's for durability IMO. But they are heavy for wading. I have 2 that i've used wading, just recently picked up a Quantum Smoke Inshore specifically for wading. Not sure if its as durable, but it is so freakin light i don't really care. Lol.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

DAIWA WHISKER SS TOURNAMENT 1300 is better comparative with PENN and with minimum maintenance you can fish and 20 years without problem in salt water.


----------



## Crusader

Jean Scurtu said:


> url]http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lists.html[/url]


Nice data, but nothing wrt wading in surf.



Jean Scurtu said:


> DAIWA WHISKER SS TOURNAMENT 1300 is better comparative with PENN and with minimum maintenance you can fish and 20 years without problem in salt water.


Something tells me it won't like being dunked into saltwater... Which is everyday occurrence in surf (as it is right now).



L33Z71 said:


> Can't bear the Penn's for durability IMO. But they are heavy for wading. I have 2 that i've used wading, just recently picked up a Quantum Smoke Inshore specifically for wading. Not sure if its as durable, but it is so freakin light i don't really care. Lol.


Well, I guess I'll start working on my tunnel syndrome... Because I bought Penn Spinfisher V 3500 and gave it to Kevin for tuning and anti-corrosion treatment. Supposed to last for a season, then service, repeat. Heavy... 13.4oz. :-\


----------



## Solodaddio

My youngest has a penn battle 1000 and oldest has the 2000. No problems whatsoever, just used em both yesterday evening for 3 hours. Went home and gave them a nice rinse to use again this evening!


----------



## Rawpower

How are you fishing you're spinning reel? Are you walking out and chunking big baits? Or are you walking out and throwing lures?


----------



## Chadgreen

Shimano fj


----------



## Crusader

Rawpower said:


> How are you fishing you're spinning reel? Are you walking out and chunking big baits? Or are you walking out and throwing lures?


Wading in water, throwing lures


----------



## Rawpower

I would stick with a baitcaster in the surf for throwing lures. A spinning reel sits down underneath the rod and is closer to the waves and salt water. If I had to use a spinning reel it would be between a shimano and a Penn. I bought a Penn to throw lures in the surf. After a while I could see it kept getting dunked and splashed with salt water. My Curado never gets that much water in the surf because of the way it sits and the way I fish. Spinning reels are great and have their place, especially in windy situations. If I had to choose a spinning reel for the surf it would be a Penn battle or fierce. They are good reels and inexpensive. Thatâ€™s just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## cfulbright

Penn Spinfisher V is sealed, made for surf fishing. 4500 is 118.00$ at walmart.


----------



## Crusader

Rawpower said:


> I would stick with a baitcaster in the surf for throwing lures. ...
> If I had to choose a spinning reel for the surf it would be a Penn battle or fierce. They are good reels and inexpensive. Thatâ€™s just my 2 cents. Good luck!


Thanks! Can't get used to baitcasters... Tried, those bird nests drive me nuts , plus you need to move rod to another hand after cast. Sensitivity is better though.
I'll try my (newly acquired Penn Spinfisher V 3500) and if it is too heavy -- will check fierce or battle.



cfulbright said:


> Penn Spinfisher V is sealed, made for surf fishing. 4500 is 118.00$ at walmart.


Yep, got it few days ago. We'll see if I develop tennis elbow :-D. Btw, it is not 100% sealed, don't crank it if it is in water. If dunked -- clean it afterwards.


----------



## Rawpower

cfulbright said:


> Penn Spinfisher V is sealed, made for surf fishing. 4500 is 118.00$ at walmart.


That sounds like a good reel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Shimano Ci4 3000. I have caught plenty of surf trout, reds, jacks and even a few sharks with no problems. Clean your gear!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Alwaysinshorts

I have several van Staal reels and they are awesome reels. Are they expensive, YES! But if you look at it in a different way they aren't as bad. In a 10 year period howany reels do you see yourself going through? Well for me the answer when it comes to surf fishing is easily 3 or 4, well if you spend 250 per reel you have already surpassed the cost of a Van Staal. 

They are what I call "life time reels", you will probably pass they down to your kids. Another recommendation would be a Zeebees, just as good as a Van Staal and truly sealed. 

Now I've told you the pro's for this reel, as for the negative part they are heavy. If you are going to be throwing plastics all day long they probably aren't the reels for that. But if you are using a cork or free lining bait they are awesome. 

I plan on purchasing 2 more this year, probably the VS 150. The reels I have are VS 275 and VS 300 models. You can use them for the surf for smaller castable sharks and for bull reds. And if you do any offshore fishing you can bring them for that also. 

Plus they look really cool. Also the servicing is really well priced. I think it is 40 dollars for them to break it down and lube it up and them Re seal. Not a bad price at all.


----------



## peelin' drag

I've used a Shimano Sahara 4000FB for a few years. Not bad at all.


----------



## chronotrigger

*must of got a bad one*

I've been seeing quite a few good reviews on the Penn Battle so went and bought one. It has been used only twice in the surf and has already locked up. My Stradic 2500 FH is like 5 years old and still going strong. Hell, I gotta Sonora that's been abused the same going on 2 years. Get ya a Shimano or Daiwa!


----------



## mysteryfisherman

Penn Spinfisher V. I switched at the beginning of last year and have fished it hard 95% wading and these things are bullet proof. The only "maintenance" I've had to do is washing them off with low pressure fresh water when I get home. They all still work like the day I bought them (maybe even smoother since they're broke in). I have a gigantic 9500 on a 12' Penn prevail rod and two 3500 models on BP inshore extreme rods. 

That 9500 is a winch with 65# PP on it; I've landed some sizeable fish with that thing.


----------



## txflatsguy

I break my reel down every trip, and every three trips I take it down to the frame. I'm using a core is the biggest reason, but i think it's the nature of the beast here!


----------



## JetSkiJack

x3 on a Penn Spinfisher they had a combo at Basspro for $139 I believe in Katy... As mentioned earlier you can dunk them under water just don't turn the handle underwater or you will break the seal


----------



## tgiertz

penn conflict


----------



## joshdebo

I use a Shimano Stradic CI4 2500. Good reel. Tough and solid drag for a 2500. IMO


----------



## duckmania

I use a Stradic also. Its a good reel but I usually end up with a baitcaster in the surf.


----------



## JoeRocket

Shimano Stradic CI4 2500 can put up with some serious abuse. I've had mine for over a year now and hardly every clean it. I fish 4 times a week normally and rinse about every other time. I also have an H20 Express that I paid 40$ for and never maintain either. It has lasted 2 years so far but it is on it's last leg. 

My friends constantly rag on me for not having a baitcaster. I just can't bring myself to switch. They clean theirs like crazy. They have to change their line once a week and they still bird nest at least a couple times when we're out. I don't care how good you are your going to do things that will cause a birds nest. Then your poll is toast until you restring it or you spend forever trying to fix it. I don't see the point. Oh yeah I forgot... they "look cool."


----------



## pllosurf

Ive got a new *Penn Battle 4000*. It's smooth! My stepson...God bless him....fell out of the boat three times last Sunday with it in his hands. Completely dunked it! Opened it up Monday and not a drop of salt water in it. I'll buy a few more of these reels. Bought this combo at Academy for 119$.

I've got an old Diawa 7000 that belonged to my dad and it is still going strong!


----------

